# Contest Central Moderator Application



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

The Contest Central is looking for someone to join the moderation team and take on the numerous responsibilities that it entitles. Do you want to help with the betterment of the contest economy on NF? Do you have a plethora of ideas to bring to the table? Well you're in luck; simply create a thread with [C.C Application] in the title in the  answering the below questions and mention @White Wolf. That's it and your application will be reviewed. 

1) Do you have previous modding experience? If so list it. If you can't prove your claim then it's no good here.
2) Do you have a passion or interest in the Contests that are run on NF or ideas for the future?
3) Being a moderator requires you to be social and a willingness to work with others, how well can you abide by this?
4) This requires a lot of time, do you have it to spare and are you willing to spare it?
5) Are you able to follow a set schedule perfectly or near perfectly for submission/voting/etc threads?
6) Do you have any beefs with members that might impede your ability to moderate? Everyone has a few enemies, best to make it clear upfront.
7) Do you consider yourself as someone that is impartial enough to deal with submissions, voting and the likes without impacting it negatively?​If you have any questions feel free to add them to your SCR thread also.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2018)

NF is looking for more new mods for this specific section, I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## NO (Mar 18, 2018)

I have applied.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

Do I really wanna get rejected twice in a row? Hmmm probably not a good idea.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Do I really wanna get rejected twice in a row? Hmmm probably not a good idea.


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


Alright I'll give it a shot even though I know it will end bad.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.



Have you thought about someone who, from the consequence of an accident, is maimed of all limbs, who is lacking feet and arms, rests on a bed in a vegetative state, drools, is on a feeding tube, dead to the world as the brain is dead? Did you think about that, White Wolf?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you thought about someone who, from the consequence of an accident, is maimed of all limbs, who is lacking feet and arms, rests on a bed in a vegetative state, drools, is on a feeding tube, dead to the world as the brain is dead? Did you think about that, White Wolf?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

He is not in a vegetative state!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He is not in a vegetative state!


Get a broccoli costume and you're all set.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao is nf really doing mod applications 4 real or is this gud memes


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Lmao is nf really doing mod applications 4 real or is this gud memes


3rd time it has been done recently.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 19, 2018)

Kudos I suppose


----------



## Eros (Mar 19, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Kudos I suppose


You should apply Emmy-kun.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 11, 2018)

When does this end?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> When does this end?


Iunno. NF is in limbo, go ahead and send one in. We're in no rush.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 13, 2018)

Just want it too end so i can see if I’ve been accepted

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Distracted (Apr 18, 2018)

Wait we do this now?  So much has changed...


----------

